# Too Much Calcium?



## Weedazon (May 19, 2010)

Is it possible to give a tegu too much calcium? I am starting to worry that this may be the case with Zeke. Earlier, as I was feeding him, he went to the bathroom. He was really straining to go, like he was literally shaking he was trying to go poop so bad. Finally he passed a stool; the brown stuff which was runny, and a big calcium ball about the size of a grape, just a little more elongated. The calcium was rock hard. I'm assuming this is calcium (the white/yellow part of the poo). The calcium I use is Repashy Calcium Plus. I use this for my crested geckos and leopard geckos and have never had this problem before. Is this not appropriate to use with tegus? I dust his food at every feeding, which is what I do for all my other animals as well. My mom suggested that maybe I was using too much calcium. His diet consists mostly of raw meat, though I know he should eat more insects. Zeke just doesn't show any interest in them (I just tried crickets today). I think I'm going to have to try to hide them in the meat that I give him, because that's the only way he will eat them. I'm unsure of his age, but he's a little bigger than an adult bearded dragon, if that helps. Could this also be caused by the temperature of his cage? Right now, as detected by a temperature gun, it says his basking spot is in the high 90's to low 100's. (His basking spot is on a log, and the temperature increases the higher the log gets to the top of the cage, which is where the heat lamp is). So, what do you guys think? Am I giving too much calcium? Should I stop using what I'm currently using? Are my temperatures off? Or is it something else completely? Thanks for your input!


----------



## HorseCaak (May 19, 2010)

It's hard to give too much calcium. The yellow/white hard stuff is the crystal urates (basically just the urine). Are you providing UVB to absorb the calcium? Make sure you are using UVA/UVB bulbs to provide vitamin D for calcium absorption. THey need vitamin D through light rays to absorb (not thru vitamin D3 supplement). 
Also why does your tegu need insects? Organ meats are fine with vitamins. Pinkies, fuzzies, hoppers are great source of nutrients. They don't need insects. They don't need to be stimulated to eat their food with movement, in fact it is good to stay away from that as to not stimulate aggressive eating habits. Also, your temps are fine, they can be up to 110Ã?â??Ã?Â°F. 
100Ã?â??Ã?Â° to 110Ã?â??Ã?Â°F are good for basking under UVA/UVB rays.

Here is a link of a picture of normal feces, your description sounded like this
http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?8592-NOrmal-tegu-feces


----------



## Weedazon (May 19, 2010)

In a past thread of mine, I was told that my tegu should be eating insects because it was good for him, but he's still growing like a weed without them. I am indeed using a UVA/UVB bulb. I've actually been leaving it on 24/7, because Zeke is on a weird schedule right now to the point where I don't know when he's going to be out. Lately, he has been practically nocturnal. The big difference between my tegu's poo and that photo is that Zeke's stool is completely runny. I'm not too sure why to be honest. He is fed mostly ground turkey and pinkies, but lately I added some lean ground beef to his diet. I have also given him some chicken livers (YUCK!) and tilapia. Unfortunately, my stupid freezer gave them freezerburn overnight so I might have to ditch them. =/ Could it be because the mice he is eating has no fur, and thus not as much 'fiber'? That's just a complete guess; same as for the insect chitin that he's not getting.

I just don't understand why Zeke is having such a hard time passing his stools. I mean, he was literally shaking he was trying to push so hard, I was worried that he was going to give himself a prolapse or something. There weren't any woodchips in it, which is good because I stopped feeding him in his cage. I will just have to see if it keeps happening, I suppose.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 19, 2010)

Sounds what could be an impaction from possibly eating something small without you knowing it. I'd take him to the vet. Also, only have the lights on 12hr on 12hr off. 12 hr is no good especially with the constant heat. He'll get on a regular schedule if you keep it that way. That's just nature..... ;-)

Here is a video by txerepgirl that may help.
http://www.youtube.com/user/txrepgirl#p/u/15/kBEoZOxVxQI


----------



## Weedazon (May 19, 2010)

I should mention that when Zeke was straining, it was earlier in the afternoon when I was trying to feed him. That was when he only passed the urine. However, later that night (or morning rather), about 2 AM or so, is when I heard Zeke going to the bathroom. That's when he had a 'complete' poo, with the white stuff & the brown stuff. If he was impacted, wouldn't he be unable to pass any brown stuff, or could he still possibly be impacted? That was why I was thinking that maybe the clump of white stuff was causing all the straining. I will definitely take him to the vet if this continues on. I will also start turning the lights off...should I keep them off during the day, and on during the night to accommodate his schedule, or should I do it how I normally would, on during the day and off at night? I'm just afraid if I do that and he sticks to his schedule, he won't get enough UVA/UVB.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 19, 2010)

Weedazon said:


> I will also start turning the lights off...should I keep them off during the day, and on during the night to accommodate his schedule, or should I do it how I normally would, on during the day and off at night? I'm just afraid if I do that and he sticks to his schedule, he won't get enough UVA/UVB.



He will adapt to the daytime schedule. Tegus are diurnal and they don't just switch. Tegus also hibernate for months and months with no UVB so a few days or a week or so of a weird schedule is no big deal. It is also good to take him out in the sun for some real rays. Nothing better than actual sun. Just be careful that he does't freak out and run away. THEY ARE FAST! Mine got away once outside and I almost lost him for good but I got extremely lucky! When I take my girl outside, I put her in our big flatbed trailer, so she has plenty of room and can't escape. She loves it. Good luck!

Cheers,
-BLAIR


----------

